

Why your online presence will replace your resume in 10 years - bootload
http://blogs.forbes.com/danschawbel/2011/02/21/5-reasons-why-your-online-presence-will-replace-your-resume-in-10-years/

======
miespanolesmalo
10 years? It's already happening in some industries.

